# New Layout



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

i think the older layout was so much crisper and clearer. alot easier on the eye and somehow easier to spot things.
atm i dont like the bold text on the new layout main page and black background. Might be something that grows on people but im curious how many actualy do like it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

When I logged on here, I thought my settings had altered from 100% to 150%. It's too fury :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

ok, am i the only one who likes it?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I can sort of live with it when on the topic, but it doesn't gel with me when on the main heading page, I find it hard(er) to skip through and see what each post is about.

The black border is not to my taste

I could certainly never do as good a job, but to me it looks childish, whereas before it was elegant.

And there are still only 2 "active topics"!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

pointless poll tbh.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

People don't tend to like change, so every time I've seen a forum I use updated there is this kind of response. Two weeks later everyone has forgotten it used to be different. It's the content that matters. Just give yourself time to get accustomed to the look of it.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Love the new layout. Looks very 21st century.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

TT_Tesh said:


> Love the new layout. Looks very 21st century.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: it sure isnt easy being a dick!!

i love ur avatar! hilarious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I voted for old forum despite there not being any point in doing so.
I still find the new layout to bold and noisy and jiddery when scrolling :?


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

71% dont like it or prefer the old version
29% like it or dont mind it

Pretty overriding majority seem to either not like it or prefer old version.
Ive even spoken to people on here that say they no longer come here as frequently... and i mean regular well known users.

Not sure if anything is in the pipeline to change it or revert back or have the old 1 as an option as a different skin but even after being up a while its not grown on me anymore nor become any clearer than when it 1st got posted up.

no doubt lots of work went into the new 1 but the poll atm shows peoples views and its not just because people dont like change.It just isnt as crisp clear easy to read/see as the previous 1.

Just my 2p worth :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I definitely don't spend as much time on here since it changed, probably 40% less.

The screen is juddery (despite trying to download updated drivers etc) - I hate that pictures have the right hand side chopped off .

Charlie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

While I agree with sentiments about the flaws with the new look site, please read Nick's (Nem) post from 10th August on page 12
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=179175&start=165

So, yes, hopefully something will be done ,,,, at some point :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is anyone else reporting posts instead of quoting them ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Is that what you're doing :lol:


----------

